# Decoy Modification



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

hi Guys , I figured I would add some tips I found that worked for me...

Decoys...

I Bought 6 of them foam crow decoys that have the clothes pin on the bottom of them... Personally Very Weak As the Foam wants to compress in as you try and open the clothes pin to snap it onto a branch ...

How I fixed it...I Took a Can of Spray in Single Exspanding Window foam and Placed the hollow tube in the tail feather opening and sprayed in some foam and left the decoy head down on the shelf a week, as that foam exspanded and filled up the crow it made the outter foam body stiff, if tail area lacks foam spray extra later in that same hole......cut off extra if it leaks out the hole later ...leave it set a week and it's ready for cleaning the extra off the tail and taken it afield to try out...

Next Decoy I Bought 6 of them Plastic crow decoys that have no legs and come with a single plastic stick coming out the bottom of the Mold... Take a Small Saw and Cut that stick and the Bottom Open so you have a 3x3 inch Hole..... This will allow you to still Place it with that Open Hole on corn stalks,sticks, and then as the wind hits it the decoy circles to fast into the wind...

Leave the Top small Plastic Tie on area, so you can still use it as a Watch out Crow with string tied to it and toss it over a High branch over or near your location....

I Also Have 6 of the Plastic Crow Decoys that come with the Flat base and two legs and a plastic stick to Mount it to the ground with.. them type I Leave as they came stock as they work as the ground feeding crows and others become tree and stalk crows....

I Found two dead does roadkills,yet I hate to Bug the DEC office to get a Tag/Permit to cart off one of the doe to skin so I have a Hide to lay flesh Up to draw in crows with decoys placed near it.. and the carcuss as a second decoy bait station with decoys i shot placed near it and on it...

Has anyone ever Tried Tanned critters as Decoys?

I Have a Bag full of Tanned ****,gray fox and possum.. as I work at a fur tannery.. and thought I Could spray paint the Hips RED of some of them scrap **** Hides and place a crow on it as if it's feeding right on the ****...

Just some Idea's and Tips....

Best wishes and Hope some got more then I could today 2-8-09...windy cloudy day,then late in the day the sun came out for a hunt, yet I had to cart nephew Home and go out solo hunting..and never called in a single crow....

Season gettin' Closer to being Over, Locals in Steuben county N.Y. Contact me so we can Met and set up a day to Hunt together....

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Doing a bit More modification to my Decoys....

Two of my Plastic Body decoys that I cut off the Base(Stick/Stake) I Cut along the Beek seam and Opened the lower beek and top and placed a small branch in to Hold the beek open 3/4" - 1 " So it from a side veiw looks like it's a cranky Crow.. And in hopes other crows will veiw it as the one making all the sound which is comng from my speaker...

Took two Empty windshield washer clear jugs and cut along the top of jug seam and bottom seam after washed out... Then I cut from top to bottom along the two seams and cut four even C shaped peices from each Jug.. I Plan to use them as I drill a Hole where the wings are on my hard plastic decoys so I can place a 1/4" rod threw the holes and add spray painted black wings on a few more decoys for more eye appeal...I may use a small cut off peice of my broken fiberglass arrows as they may last longer and not add as much friction to spin from a breeze...

Wife Says I should of just bought more of the wind powered decoys at gander Mt in Rochester, N.Y.. But Guys Like to Tinker and see what they build works or can help out others...

Gander Mt . Also had some of the Plastic decoys with the single plastic stick out the Bottom like I already have yet askin' $6.95 each I felt was step when I Bought some better designed ones that was 3 for $14.50... This Summer I Plan to Buy Extra Crow and Dove decoys..So that I may offer some to New guys wanting to join our sport and share their hunting stories...

I Don't Dove Hunt Myself,As I Don't think it is legal In N.Y.S. to call in or hunt Doves...

If I am Wrong Please someone Correct me,Even thou I don't see many to hunt . I wouldn't Mind Tring some for dinner....

Scottie_The_Boy


----------

